# Prayers For Lulu



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our precious Lulu is 16 1/2 years old.

She is having an extremely hard time. Not in pain, but very confused.

She seems "scared", at times. I know she's old, but I love her so very much.
I am thankful I've been working from home, as I pick her up, while she's confused,
and just hug her. She seems okay, after a few minutes of that.

She doesn't know where to "potty" now. She just goes. 

I believe the time is coming near. I am scared. 

My vet, and I, will continue to do EVERYTHING we can, to keep her comfy,
and with us. Yep, as long as she's comfy, she's sticking around. 

I just want her comfortable, and prayers. As I've stated, I know she's old. 

This weekend will be "hugging", and "hanging out" with Lulu. Yep, doesn't get much
better than that ~ :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb my thougths and prayers are with you both. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for you and Lulu. :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for both of you. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Lulu, but we all get old and worn out after so many years. 16 1/2 is a very grand, old age for her! My Casper only lived to 14 1/2 years, and he had a few bad days/weeks during his last few years. He never really got confused, but because of his heart condition he had to be on dieuretics (increasing amounts through the years) and that caused him not to be able to hold his bladder while we were at work. But, he was always willing and able to manage the stairs to the basement (with central air/heat) and sleep down there while he waited for us to come home. I provided his favorite fluffy blanket and a pee pad down there and also water, even though he also had access to his "home" upstairs all day with food and water and bed and toys. Sometimes when we got home (in the last few years of his life, when he must have been nearly totally deaf) he would scare us by not responding when we came home from work! But it was only because he could not hear us come in. 

The last of his life was a bad week; followed by a worse weekend where we had to infuse fluids to try to keep him going (his kidneys were failing). I called in to work for that Monday, and we decided he had had enough: we made plans for the vet to come to our house and put him down. It was so sad. But the doggy gods were on his side, in one respect: he made it through the night, went outside (with my help) to pretend to pee, I took him back in and he passed away in my arms, took his last breath, and put his little head in the crook of my neck like he liked to be held. I cry to this day thinking about it, as does my husband (who was, thankfully there in the room at the time). Since we had planned to have him put down that day anyway I had asked my husband to make advance preparations the previous day for a burial because I simply couldn't deal with that at the time. So we were prepared and didn't have to stress over all that.

I am so sorry Lulu is getting confused. It is such a great thing that you can work from home and be there to comfort her. It means so much to her, and must also be a comfort to you to be able to help her.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope you & little Lulu enjoy your weekend full of hugs & snuggles! :grouphug: 

LBB will just have to keep the rest of the crew entertained this weeked, for you & Lulu need some one on one time :wub: 

Try not to be scared Deb, just enjoy your little Lulu, and try to fill your time with her will happy times! 

You are both in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Much love Deb, as the time draws near. We are here for you and Lulu, I hope she dreams sweet dreams...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Enjoy your weekend with Lulu and remember all the wonderful times you have with her. Keeping you both in my thoughts. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Unfortunately no matter how many times we go down that road it never gets any easier.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's so difficult, I know. My daughter's little malt
is on her way out too and it's a very sad time for us.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well of course she's ok after a few minutes of mommy hugs. You are after all the best mommy in the world. You have kept her safe and healthy and happy and loved. She loves you and trusts you. You are all the comfort she needs. She will thoroughly enjoy her special one on one time with you this weekend. Make it fun for the both of you. You both deserve some special 'me' time. Try not to be afraid Deb. I'll be praying like crazy for you and sweet Lulu. :grouphug: :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, I'm so very sorry to hear this news about Lulu. Please know that if you need to talk, we will be here for you!!! I will say a prayer for you and also for Lulu......God bless you both!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I'm so very sorry .... :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Deb I'll be praying for you and Lulu :smcry:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

rayer: I am so sorry for you and little Lulu. I'm glad she has you to make her comfortable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, we're here.... :grouphug: ....and we know what you're going through....


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Deb, we are here for you. Just like people, no matter the age, we never want them to leave us. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Deb, I'm thinking of you. It can hurt so bad..but she has lived a very nice life while with you I'm sure. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: Deb, I will be praying for you and lil Lulu!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope you and LuLu have a great weekend together and she does well. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers. 
Hugs to precious LuLu.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb - I'm so sorry :crying: and I know it's so much worse for you than for Lulu - after all, she's about 125 years old and probably ready to go to the bridge, but I know that doesn't help you, nor does it help that you've given her a wonderful life. It's just never easy to let go. :smcry: I'll never forget Eloise's last few days - it was terrible! I'll be thinking of you over the
weekend and sending lots of :grouphug: s. I hope little Lulu goes peacefully and painlessly.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

For Deb and LuLu at this difficult time :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Deb, you are in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Deb, I'm in tears, I hate this.....it's so hard to lose someone you love so much - I hope the two of you have a peaceful weekend.... You and little Lulu will be in my thoughts and in my prayers.

Lots of love,

Martha


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Lulu Deb. :bysmilie: I hope you enjoy your weekend spending time with her and lovin' on her. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying for you and LuLu. Have a wonderful weekend. rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh honey!!! I wish I was with you. I could use a hug right about now, too. 
You are always in my heart, Deb.
If and when, please tell Lulu we love her and to have a safe and happy journey. 
I love you, my friend.
xoxoxo


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

My mothers chihuahua, Skeeter, will be 16 in September, and he also is having a difficult time... many seizures.. lots of 'pottie' accidents... but she loves him so much... he's been there for her when most people haven't been. Part of me see's that he is suffering... and she knows that.. but she doesn't have the heart to anything about it.... she told me that it would be like putting one of her children to sleep... so, I better understood then why she couldn't. I'm praying for you.. and for Lulu, that she'll be peaceful and happy! Enjoy her with lots of hugs and kisses and stolen looks of pure joy.

God bless you both,


Talli


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Peace be with you & sweet Lulu.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry Lulu isn't doing well. It's awful that these precious souls have to get old, isn't it?

I will keep you and Lulu in my prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 29 2008, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627094


> I am so sorry Lulu isn't doing well. It's awful that these precious souls have to get old, isn't it?
> 
> I will keep you and Lulu in my prayers.[/B]



Oh yes, it sucks, I know. Lulu is watching Football with me. She takes after Daisy. 
She is a Charger Fan. So we're having fun.

I know her time is limited. Because of her age. So we are making the best of it.

She's doing okay, Marj. She's having a good time. Hey, that's what we want. :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

give Lulu a big hug and kiss from The Buttercup and I. tell her she can spend all the time she wants to on the Big Girls' Bed, just like Daisy! And if she wants to snap at LBB, let her (Buttercup probably has some "get backs" that she will relinquish to Lulu to take care of!)...  Tell her we love her and we did not even ONCE notice the stink-eye she gave me while I cleaned up her "ALMOST potty pad potty" LOL. (Butter has 'em too.... happens, right?)

xoxoxoxoxo,
am & the bc


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

so sorry..will keep Lulu and you in my prayers....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry. rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 29 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627100


> give Lulu a big hug and kiss from The Buttercup and I. tell her she can spend all the time she wants to on the Big Girls' Bed, just like Daisy! And if she wants to snap at LBB, let her (Buttercup probably has some "get backs" that she will relinquish to Lulu to take care of!)...  Tell her we love her and we did not even ONCE notice the stink-eye she gave me while I cleaned up her "ALMOST potty pad potty" LOL. (Butter has 'em too.... happens, right?)
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo,
> am & the bc[/B]



Just gave her one!! Yep, the big ol' hug. She does understand the "potty pad" cleaning up, as she's been dealing with "missing it" for years. :HistericalSmiley: 

She says, "bless your heart". She also said, she's not quite sure she would do that for you. Yep, pick up your poop.
I said, "wow, that's not cool", she had no comment, as she is deaf. ~ LOL

She then blurts out, "I LOVE Aunty Ann Marie, and The Buttercup". I said, "I do, too".

Then LBB chimes in. He said, "I don't remember 'seeing' Ann Marie" :smrofl: 


Lulu, simply said, "LBB, you're an idiot"....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hugs to you and Lulu, Deb. You are a saint. Lulu is so lucky to have you to guide her through to the end.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww, Deb. I'm so sorry. Lulu is a precious little soul, I'm so happy that I got to meet her and sleep with her darling self. Give her a gentle hug and a big wet kiss from her Auntie Linda.

We love you, Lulu. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Deb, my heart and my prayers are there for you and Lulu! :grouphug: Enjoy your weekend together. Please give her a big kiss from Stewie and me and tell her stories of little Shiva who will play with her when she gets to the bridge. :smcry:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Deb, 
rayer: Enjoy your weekend. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lulu when it's your time to go to the bridge, make sure and let my Muffy know his mommy misses him so :smcry: I'm praying for you Deb :smcry: you are a blessed woman


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

The girls and I are sending our prayers to you rayer: rayer: rayer: 

We hope you enjoy your weekend together loving each other as much as your heart can give. I read all the comments and what a wonderful website this is. You have so much support and love out there. I'm sure your little Lulu feels it.

God Bless! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Dear Lulu and Deb, we love you and will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Please be comfy Lulu and let Deb love you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Prayers for you and sweet Lulu :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh Deb - I just read this post and I am soo sorry - I have been entertaining my niece who was visiting me for a couple of days (a side visit during hectic business trip) while she flew back to Sydney so I was trying to spend as much time as possible.

Lulu will be ok- I bet she'll get a second wind and be around a bit more ...

I hate to say it - but if she does go to the Bridge - can you ask her please to tell my Max #1 that we miss him too and I still blame myself and that I am sorry.

Awwwwwwwww give LuluBelle a hug and kissy from the gang over here.

P.S. I went personally to check out your request but did not find anything that was a "deal" or nice enough .. that's why I have not responded.

Take care Deb
Hugs and Love Lina


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Deb, I am so sorry, give Lulu a big hug from Lizzie and me. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## iloveroxy09 (Apr 13, 2008)

of cource ill have her in prayer!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: prayers and a big hug coming your way :grouphug: jo


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb, It breaks my heart to think about little Lulu having problems and you KNOW she is in my prayers. She is one more of your special little ole ladies that has been abundantly blessed to have you as their mom! 
I think There are few things scarier than the thought of losing one of our precious babies but try to not even 'go-there'.... just take each moment of the "NOW" and enjoy....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, I wish I could give you a big hug right now for all of the love and caring you give to Lulu and all of the other lucky malts in the world who have had the fortune of coming into your life. I am praying for Lulu and for you. 

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of you and little Lulu this morning........hope and pray everything is fine..............


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Deb, I will be keeping you and Lulu in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Bless your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Good morning Deb, I hope you and Lulu had a good night. I can't stop thinking about you both. I know how hard this is, every moment is a blessing. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

After going through what you are going through with your beloved Lulu, I can certainly understand how you must feel right now. Knowing that you have had your Lulu for 16 1/2 years is a testimony that you have been a wonderful Mother to her. We lost our Angel at 14 1/2 and certainly feel very blessed that she was with us for that amount of time. My continued thoughts and prayers will be with you and Lulu. 

Snuggles and Chrissy send their hugs to Lulu.

Linda


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Deb-I'm so sorry Lulu is having a hard time right now :bysmilie: But how lucky she is to have you there to hug and hang out with :wub: There is no doubt in my mind that she has had the best life she possibly could with you. I'll pray for her to stick around as long as she can in no pain!! rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: I'll be praying for Lulu and you :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Deb,

I hope that you and Lulu have a peaceful nice long weekend.

I'm sorry that you are having to go through this... You have my phone number if you need anything. One or both of us will probably be over that way in either one or two weeks. :grouphug: 


I'm starting to learn about seniors and their little quirks... No, I am NOT talking about Peg... :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Deb, I'm so sorry. I will keep you and Lulu in my thoughts.

I hope you have a nice, relaxing weekend with her. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thinking about you and Lulu, Deb. You're always in my thoughts. Hold her tight. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 30 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627305


> I'm starting to learn about seniors and their little quirks... No, I am NOT talking about Peg... :biggrin:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You're a flippin' nut. So has Peg kicked your butt yet? LMAO


Thanks everyone for your prayers. I'll be leaving shortly for Babies-R-Us. I'm looking for
something to put on the railing upstairs. Lulu will walk right off, and take a tumble, if not
break her neck. Heck, LBB bashed into Jops, and she darn near flew thru the rail. So this needs
to be done.

Lulu is a few feet away, sleeping on the laundry. I was getting it ready for wash, when 
I noticed her digging in it, then curling up for a nap. I figured laundry can wait.

Lately she sleeps right next to me. She has never done that before. Always stayed in "her"
corner of the bed. Now she needs to be touching me, before she falls asleep.

Daisy use to do that by accident. It was hilarious, once she realized she was "touching" me,
she would have a look of horror on her face. She couldn't get away fast enough :smrofl: 
Daisy was a crack up. Not lovey dovey at all. I had to put cheese whiz on my nose, just to
get a kiss. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Lulu is doing fine right now. Enjoy your snuggle weekend with her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You call Steve a flippin' Nut.........Could it be that Deb is a flippin' Nut???? Cheese wiz on the nose to get a kiss :smrofl: 

Seriously, I am so glad you have had a good day with Lulu!!!! Let her sleep in that laundry basket as long as she wants!!!!!

Keep us informed~~~~~


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that LuLu is not doing well. :bysmilie: Enjoy your snuggles and hugs. Sending tons of prayers your way for Lulu and you. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots and Lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for you and Lulu.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lulu. :group: Sending prayers for her. rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about your sweet Lulu I know how hard it must be for you, Deb. Prayers rayer: and hugs :grouphug: are being sent your way. Jill


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry, hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:grouphug: Hugs to LuLu! Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 30 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627350


> I had to put cheese whiz on my nose, just to
> get a kiss. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


hm. maybe I should try that tomorrow when I go see The Boy.... boys like cheese, right? 


ann marie and the "BUTTERCUPS LIKE CHEESE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" butterbutt


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Lu Lu is doing tonight. WE love you both and will continue to pray for you both. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww I'm so sorry to hear that sweet little Lulu isn't doing well. It's so hard to see them go downhill. I'm glad she's snuggling and wanting to be close to mommy. Precious girl. You and Lulu have my thoughts and prayers, Deb. rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Lulu. You're both in my thoughts. Enjoy your snuggles together. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww Deb I am so sorry that Lulu isn't doing so well, I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers along with you rayer: rayer: 
I hope you both have a great weekend together :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb, just checkin in, I've been thinking of you and Lulu all day. I hope she decides to stay abit longer, you know Deb you spoil them and they know a good thing when they see it.  I wouldn't want to leave either. Your a great mommy. I'm praying for you.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb, this is so hard to read and know what you are going through.
A part of life that breaks your heart.
Bless Lulu and bless you for giving her the most wonderful life that she has.
Bob and I are sending hugs to both of you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear that Lulu is confused. I certainly will keep her in my prayers.

God bless you for all you do for the doggies. The love they show us is so much better then most humans do... they are priceless souls. God bless all dogs.
Melanie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So how was your special weekend with Lulu? I know you were disappointed not to get the rescue, but it's kind of nice your special weekend wasn't interrupted. I'm sure Lulu appreciates it. So did you both watch the game? btw, which game and who won? LOL Sooooo NOT into sports, but hey I'll ask from time to time so it looks like I kind of like sports. :blush: 

I think you and Lulu need a special treat tonight. How about some ice cream in bed?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that I am still thinking of you both. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 31 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628093


> So how was your special weekend with Lulu? I know you were disappointed not to get the rescue, but it's kind of nice your special weekend wasn't interrupted. I'm sure Lulu appreciates it. So did you both watch the game? btw, which game and who won? LOL Sooooo NOT into sports, but hey I'll ask from time to time so it looks like I kind of like sports. :blush:
> 
> I think you and Lulu need a special treat tonight. How about some ice cream in bed? [/B]



Not so special ~ LOL

Just the worry, phone calls, preperation, and 2-hour commute, to get Muffin, was quite the interuption.
I remember how Lulu adored my Daisy. She would snuggle with her, when Daisy wasn't paying attention.
I was hoping she would, eventially snuggle with Muffin. May have been good for both of them.

But Lulu had a nice time with the sitter. They layed on the bed and watched TV. Lulu was happy to see
me when I got home. She's having a good day. We've been watching TV with Joplin, Frankie, and Winter.
She's been snuggling. Not sure if it's me, or she wants a "body-guard", from Winter. LOL

LBB and Henry are konked out in their bedroom. LBB actually has his head on Henry's big butt. Yep, he's
using it as a pillow ~ :HistericalSmiley: I said, "I realize you're blind Billy, but can't you smell? Helloooo, your sleeping on
Henry's ass" :smrofl: 

Thanks everyone for keeping Miss Lulu in your thoughts. She's a good ol' girl. We sure do love her. :wub: 

Now keep LBB in your thoughts. Good heavens, Henry can let out some gas ~ :new_shocked:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad Lulu had a good day. Hugs to her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 31 2008, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628122


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 31 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628093





> So how was your special weekend with Lulu? I know you were disappointed not to get the rescue, but it's kind of nice your special weekend wasn't interrupted. I'm sure Lulu appreciates it. So did you both watch the game? btw, which game and who won? LOL Sooooo NOT into sports, but hey I'll ask from time to time so it looks like I kind of like sports. :blush:
> 
> I think you and Lulu need a special treat tonight. How about some ice cream in bed? [/B]



Not so special ~ LOL

Just the worry, phone calls, preperation, and 2-hour commute, to get Muffin, was quite the interuption.
I remember how Lulu adored my Daisy. She would snuggle with her, when Daisy wasn't paying attention.
I was hoping she would, eventially snuggle with Muffin. May have been good for both of them.

But Lulu had a nice time with the sitter. They layed on the bed and watched TV. Lulu was happy to see
me when I got home. She's having a good day. We've been watching TV with Joplin, Frankie, and Winter.
She's been snuggling. Not sure if it's me, or she wants a "body-guard", from Winter. LOL

LBB and Henry are konked out in their bedroom. LBB actually has his head on Henry's big butt. Yep, he's
using it as a pillow ~ :HistericalSmiley: I said, "I realize you're blind Billy, but can't you smell? Helloooo, your sleeping on
Henry's ass" :smrofl: 

Thanks everyone for keeping Miss Lulu in your thoughts. She's a good ol' girl. We sure do love her. :wub: 

Now keep LBB in your thoughts. Good heavens, Henry can let out some gas ~ :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]





:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and Lulu, I know how you feel billy will be thirteen in October he gets confused and is going blind and deaf.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm so glad she is hanging in there and you are finding your special moments with her. I know how hard it is. Ava Jane and I are sending lots of prayers for both of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Deb, just thinking of you and your buds, especially little Lulu. :wub: :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Gosh Deb your starting to be a permanent fixture on my prayer list ....I think I'll just keep you there!
........And of course there is always room for angels like you!
Tell Lulu.... Ben, Casie, Pink, Will and Hue are sending lots of licks! 

My 18yr old Malti Sam was much the same and he was blind too! All of a sudden he would get lost in the house. 
We would find him is some of the strangest places screaming for help and it would never fail it would be 3 in the morn.
heck of a way to wake up! He started having accidents and would wonder aimlessly through the house for hours at a time. That was weird for him because most of the time he slept 23 out of 24hrs. It was almost like dogy dementia. Finally my husband convinced me that Sam really was not with us any longer...you could tell he did not know us anymore. The vet said his will to live was stronger than his body. He was one of the most extraordinary Malts I have ever owned RIP Sam.

Sending Love your way Deb,
Nancy


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

DEb thanks for the updates. Continued prayers and hugs to you both........

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

rayer: Saying prayers for little Lulu.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Just checking in on you and Lulu. :grouphug:


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Gosh Deb, I'm so sorry Lulu is having trouble. I guess with each one it never gets easier, but you always make each one of your rescues lives wonderful. I'm certainly praying for Lulu.

Now about Billy.......I'm very sorry he has now lost his smeller.......perhaps you can get him one of those big stick on clown noses to go with his stick-on eyeballs. 

Love you! Jean, Baxter and Wally
Jack, may you rest in peace............. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Baxter and Wally's Mom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629395


> .......perhaps you can get him one of those big stick on clown noses to go with his stick-on eyeballs.[/B]



Jean!!! You nut!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Where have you been??

Stay tuned for the "Clown" nose, along with the "stick-on" eyeballs. Yep, we're going to do it :smrofl: 

Oh, and LBB is being interviewed. This is going to be hilarious. You're going to love it. 

I'll keep you posted. Along with the link to the interview. 

I miss you, girlfriend!!! You are the absolute BEST. 

Thank you so very much for keeping our Lulu in your prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629402


> QUOTE (Baxter and Wally's Mom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629395





> .......perhaps you can get him one of those big stick on clown noses to go with his stick-on eyeballs.[/B]



Jean!!! You nut!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Where have you been??

Stay tuned for the "Clown" nose, along with the "stick-on" eyeballs. Yep, we're going to do it :smrofl: 

Oh, and LBB is being interviewed. This is going to be hilarious. You're going to love it. 

I'll keep you posted. Along with the link to the interview. 

I miss you, girlfriend!!! You are the absolute BEST. 

Thank you so very much for keeping our Lulu in your prayers. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Billy keeps dragging me back....Can't wait for the nose and interview!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Baxter and Wally's Mom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629406


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629402





> QUOTE (Baxter and Wally's Mom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629395





> .......perhaps you can get him one of those big stick on clown noses to go with his stick-on eyeballs.[/B]



Jean!!! You nut!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Where have you been??

Stay tuned for the "Clown" nose, along with the "stick-on" eyeballs. Yep, we're going to do it :smrofl: 

Oh, and LBB is being interviewed. This is going to be hilarious. You're going to love it. 

I'll keep you posted. Along with the link to the interview. 

I miss you, girlfriend!!! You are the absolute BEST. 

Thank you so very much for keeping our Lulu in your prayers. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Billy keeps dragging me back....Can't wait for the nose and interview!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bahahaa you nuts.   Welcome back Jean!! :wub: :smootch: :wub:


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Sep 3 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629411


> QUOTE (Baxter and Wally's Mom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629406





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629402





> QUOTE (Baxter and Wally's Mom @ Sep 3 2008, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629395





> .......perhaps you can get him one of those big stick on clown noses to go with his stick-on eyeballs.[/B]



Jean!!! You nut!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Where have you been??

Stay tuned for the "Clown" nose, along with the "stick-on" eyeballs. Yep, we're going to do it :smrofl: 

Oh, and LBB is being interviewed. This is going to be hilarious. You're going to love it. 

I'll keep you posted. Along with the link to the interview. 

I miss you, girlfriend!!! You are the absolute BEST. 

Thank you so very much for keeping our Lulu in your prayers. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Billy keeps dragging me back....Can't wait for the nose and interview!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bahahaa you nuts.   Welcome back Jean!! :wub: :smootch: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Becky


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you, truly. If they could only stay with us forever. Just hold your little one close, it sounds like she needs you and you need her right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Deb,

You and Lulu are in my thoughts and prayers.
:grouphug: 

Joanne


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Aww...I just went through this in June with our 13-year old dog. Its a tough time. You'll be in my prayers while you just love on LuLu! :wub: 

Debbie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just read this. I am so sorry you and Lulu are going through a bad time. It's so hard. No matter how many years you have your baby it's hard. We all know we won't have them forever but our hearts just like to pretend we will. I'll keep you and Lulu in my prayers.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you and Lulu :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

